# Banales regEx-Problem



## TiME-SPLiNTER (20. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein ganz banales RegEx-Problem, aber ich komme nicht drauf. Es soll bei folgender Adresse:


```
Römerstrassebis123
Römerstrasse,123
Römerstrasse.123
```

"Römerstrasse" und "123" in zwei Gruppen zurückgegeben werden. Dazu verwende ich folgenden RegEx:


```
^(.+)[bis|\\.|,](.+)$
```

Bei "." und "," geht der Regex. Wenn aber "bis" zum Zug kommt, dann sehen die zwei Gruppen wie folgt aus:


```
Grp1: Römerstrassebi
Grp2: 123
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich anders machen muss mit diesem "bis" im Regex? Dass er das "bis" als Zeichenkette berücksichtigt?

Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen .


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

[] sind Aufzählung einzelner Zeichen, das | ist dann auch nur eines davon,
du willst sicherlich (a|b|c) mit drei Alternativen a, b, c


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (20. Jan 2011)

Genau das hab ich gesucht. War da ein bisschen verwirrt. Vielen Dank .


----------

